# 2x Iasca/Meca @Liquid Trends Modesto Ca



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

6/28/14 2x Iasca/Meca @Liquid Trends Modesto Ca


All are welcome!! Always a good time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I can make it. LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

squirrel!!!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

If things work out this will be my last west coast show. My plan now is to leave LA and head to Modesto...do the comp then load back up and drive home to Texas.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

being that i will be in modesto that night for the horton heat concert i will definitely check it out,


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

I may have my car back from the accident by the show hopefully. Unbroken will that get you the last of the points you need for finals? Lou Frasier2 I hope you can make it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's too far.....


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

If I could get at least 5 points then yes, that would secure my trip to finals.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a double point event....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Heck yeah!! I will be there for sure!


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

We will be doing spl also so make sure some guys come down!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

UNBROKEN said:


> If things work out this will be my last west coast show. My plan now is to leave LA and head to Modesto...do the comp then load back up and drive home to Texas.


Welcome home!!!!


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> being that i will be in modesto that night for the horton heat concert i will definitely check it out,


Haha I'll be in Modesto for a concert that day too, seeing Piano Guys at the Gallo Center. Maybe I can convince my buddies to leave earlier so I can swing by


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome home!!!!


I love it out here but I'm ready to cross that Texas state line.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> I love it out here but I'm ready to cross that Texas state line.


We will miss you.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoptologist said:


> Haha I'll be in Modesto for a concert that day too, seeing Piano Guys at the Gallo Center. Maybe I can convince my buddies to leave earlier so I can swing by


sounds like fun,horton heat puts on a sweet show


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

on june 21 prodigy car audio here in manteca will be putting on a db drag also im gonna go see what my 15s can do,maybe some of you guys will come out to that also


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

once the information becomes available i will make a new post for it


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll probably try and make this one as well. If nothing else, to support Richard in his last CA show. Though, if I'm there, I'll be competing against him.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I'll probably try and make this one as well. If nothing else, to support Richard in his last CA show. Though, if I'm there, I'll be competing against him.


Wait, why is this Richard's last Cali show?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Wait, why is this Richard's last Cali show?


Richard aka UNBROKEN, not Papasin. His work here is winding down and he is headed back to Texas.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

i will be the guy walking around with my right arm in a sling so if you see me introduce yourselves, i would love to hear your systems and would like to get to know a few of you,maybe even learn some things that you experienced guys could teach this old guy,looking forward to the show tomorrow.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Lou Frasier2 there will be some of the best sounding cars in the country at the show so lots of great cars to listen to. I'll introduce you to everyone and get you as many demos as you can handle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

sounds awesome,i appreciate,looking forward to hearing the awesomeness


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> sounds awesome,i appreciate,looking forward to hearing the awesomeness


You could come down to Huntington Beach tomorrow and hear the worst sounding cars in the country.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

michaelsil1 said:


> You could come down to Huntington Beach tomorrow and hear the worst sounding cars in the country.


haahahahahahahah,if i could get my wife to let me drive instead of having somebody drive me around until my shoulder heals i would be doing some traveling all over the country to different shows


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks to brian for putting out on,it got a little bit of a late start but damn was there were some good sounding systems there,i got to hear a few cars and it was sweet,brians car sounded awesome and i appreciate the demos that i got,


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you Lou Frasier2 It was a very good day. Yes a late start and a long day but well worth it. We had some good judges and LOTS of fun people all talking car audio I couldn't have asked for more. He is a teaser pic and we will have a bunch more coming. 











Judging a couple of new competitors in the shop to keep the the judges as cool as we could  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

In her first MECA kids event Maddy won her event with a 129 and some change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

that 370z was awesome


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I think I can make it. LOL


thank you for coming out with your equipment man,next time i will be able to compete,


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

good times for sure


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

All three of California's Mobile Electronics Magazine top 12 finalists James coil Audio Innovations Fresno for installer of the year and Ryan Autry from Audio Innovations Fresno for retailer of the year and myself for installer of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Larry Ngs Mercedes brought a score of 80 to win his class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah it was a really great time!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks to Brian for all the hospitality! A fun day for sure.


----------

